
Learnable Programming by Bret Victor - avindroth
http://worrydream.com/#!/LearnableProgramming
======
avindroth
Previous Discussions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=learnable%20programming&sort=b...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=learnable%20programming&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

